# Make-A-Mix Recipes



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Post your homemade recipes for convenient pre-made mixes.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

PANCAKE MIX

10 c. all purpose flour
2 1/2 c. instant nonfat dry milk
1/2 c. sugar
1/4 c. baking powder
2 Tbls. salt

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl. Stir together to blend well. Put mix in a large, airtight container. Label. Store in a cool, dry place and use within 8 months. Makes 13 cups pancake mix. (I write the directions for use on the container lid so I don't lose it.)

Perfect pancakes

1 1/2 c. pancake mix
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 c. water
3 Tbls. veg. oil

Put pancake mix ina medium sized bowl. Combine egg, water, and oil & blend into pancake mix. (Add more water for a thinner batter) Blend well. Let stand 5 minutes. Cook on a hot, oiled griddle until golden brown on both sides. Makes 10 pancakes. (This can be made into waffles too.)

Fluffy french toast

Mix 1 c. pancake mix with 2 eggs, and 1 cup of milk or water. Mix well, adding more water if needed to get a fairly thin batter. Dip slices of bread in pancake batter and fry in skillet that contains about 1/2 inch of hot oil. Fry on both sides until golden brown. Sprinkle liberally with cinnamon sugar and place on a hot platter.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Quick Mix (Like Bisquick, only better!)

8 1/2 c. flour
4 Tbsp baking powder
1 Tbsp salt
2 tsp cream of tartar
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 c. instant nonfat dry milk
2 1/4 c. vegetable shortening

In a large bowl, sift together all dry ingredients. Blend well. with a pastry blender, or your fingers, cut in shortening until evenly distributed. Mixture will resemble cornmeal in texture. Put mix in a large, airtight container. Label and store in a cool dry place. Use within 3 months. Makes 13 cups quick mix.

Flakey Biscuits

3 c. quick mix
2/3 c. milk, water, or buttermilk (milk and buttermilk make the flakiest biscuits)

Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Combine quick mix and milk, buttermilk, or water in a medium bowl. Blend. Let dough stand for 5 minutes. Turn out onto lightly floured surface. Knead dough about 15 times. Gently roll our to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut with a floured biscuit cutter, or a drinking glass and place biscuits about 1 inch apart on ungreased baking sheet. Bake 10 to 15 minutes, until golden brown. Makes 12 large biscuits.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Jiffy-style cornmeal mix

4 cups flour
1 Tbsp salt
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup baking powder
1 c. veg. shortening
4 1/2 c. yellow cornmeal

In a large bowl combine flour, salt, sugar, and baking powder. Stir to blend well. With a pastry blender or your fingers, cut in the shortening until evenly distributed. Add cornmeal and mix well. Put in a large airtight container and label and date. Store in a cool, dry place. Use within 3 months. Makes 10 1/2 cups.

Cornmeal muffins

2 1/2 cups cornmeal mix
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 1/4 c. milk
Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Grease muffin pans. Put cornmeal mix in a medium bowl. Add egg and milk and stir well. Batter should be lumpy. Fill prepared muffin pans 2/3 full. Bake for about 20 minutes or until muffins are golden brown. Makes 12 large cornmeal muffins.
Variations: Stir 2 slices of cooked, crumbled bacon into batter before filling muffin cups.
For cornbread, spread batter in 8 inch square pan and bake for about 25 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Homemade Chili Seasoning Mix

2 Tbsp all purpose flour
4 Tbsp dried minced onion
1 Tbsp chili powder
2 tsp seasoning salt
1 tsp crushed dried red pepper
1 tsp dried minced garlic
1 tsp granulated sugar
1 tsp ground cumin

Measure all ingredients into a small bowl. Put 1/4 cup of this mixture into each of 2 snack sized zip lock baggies. Label and store in a cool, dry place. Use chili seasoning mix within 6 months. Makes 2 pkts. 

Quick Chili

1 lb lean ground beef
2 (15 oz) cans dark red kidney beans, undrained
2 (16 oz) cans tomatoes with liquid
1 pkt. chili seasoning mix

Brown ground beef in large saucepan over medium-high heat. Drain any fat. Stir in kidney beans and tomatoes. Add chili seasoning mix and stir to combine well. Reduce heat; simmer 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Crispy Coating Mix

3 c. corn flake crumbs
1 c. wheat germ
1/2 c. sesame seeds
4 tsp dried parsley
1 tbsp paprika
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dried, ground mustard
1 tsp celery salt
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp onion salt
1/2 tsp ground black pepper

In a large bowl, combine all ingredients. Stir with a wire whisk until evenly distributed. pour into a 5 cup container with a tight fitting lid. Label and store in a cool, dry place. Use coating mix within 3 months. Makes about 4 1/2 cups of coating mix.

Yummy baked pork chops

2 Tbsp butter or margarine
3 Tbsp vegetable oil
1 1/2 c. Crispy Coating Mix
2 eggs
1 Tbsp milk
6 lean cut 3/4 inch pork chops

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Combine butter or margarine and oil on a large baking sheet with raised edges. Place in the preheating oven until hot, but not browned. Meanwhile, pour Crispy Coating Mix in a large plastic bag. Set aside. In a shallow bowl, beat eggs and milk until well blended. Rinse pork chops and dip chops in milk and egg mixture. Drain briefly and put chops, one at a time, in plastic bag with mix. Shake bag to coat chop with Crispy Coating Mix. Arrange chops on preheated baking sheet, turning to coat with the oil/butter mixture. Bake 30 minutes until golden brown and crispy, turning once about halfway through baking. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Rub for pork or chicken 

1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon granulated garlic or garlic powder
1 tablespoon granulated onion or onion powder
1 heaping tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon white pepper
Directions
Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and mix well. rub liberally all over surface of ribs, roast or chicken. Bake, broil or grill as desired. You can make this ahead and store it in an airtight container.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Cappaccino mix 1 cup powdered non dairy creamer,1cup instant choc drink mix,3/4 cup instant coffee granules,1/2 cup sugar,1/2 tsp cinnamon,1/4 tsp nutmeg,in medium size glass jar combine ingredients.mix.to prepare place 2 tbls mix in a mug add 3/4 cup boiling water.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

brownie mix 1 1/2 cp flour,3/4 cup sugar,1/3 cp cocoa powder,2/3 cup packed brown sugar,1/2 cup choc chips.1/3 cup nuts.in a quart jar layer the ingredients.pack down.recipe- preheat oven 350,grease 8by 8 pan,stir in two eggs,2/3 cup oil, 1 tsp vanilla, mix well.spread in pan.bake 25-30 minutes test w toothpick.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Taco Seasoning

1/4 cup dried minced onion
1/4 cup chili powder
4 tsp cornstarch
1 Tb dried minced garlic OR 1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp black pepper
2 tsp beef bouillon granules
1 1/2 tsp oregano
2 tsp salt

Combine ingredients and store in air tight container. Makes about 6 to 7 batches.
(2Tb = 1 packet of store bought seasoning)

To use: Brown 1 pound ground beef (or turkey), drain, add 2 Tb taco mix and 1/3 to 1/2 cup water. Bring to a boil, simmer and stir for about 2 minutes or until thickened.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Fajita Seasoning

1 Tb cornstarch
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp salt
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp sugar
3/4 tsp chicken bouillon
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper (or more depending on taste)
1/4 tsp cumin

Combine & store in air tight container. Use 2 Tb to equal 1 packet of purchased seasoning.

To use: Cook 1 pound meat (chicken or beef work really well), add one sliced onion and green/red pepper. Cook until crisp tender. Add 2 Tb seasoning mix and 1/2 cup water. Bring to a boil, simmer until thickened.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't know exact measurements, but when i was a little kid, my mom made instant hot chocolate mix.
Ingredients were powdered milk, cocoa, and powdered sugar.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Instant Oatmeal

2 cups quick cooking oats (pulsed slightly in food processor or blender)
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup sugar or brown sugar
1/2 cup powdered milk (dry)
2-3 tsp cinnamon

*Optional* 1/4 cup coffee creamer (dry)

To prepare: 2/3 cup mix to 1 cup boiling water


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Beef Gravy Mix 

1 1/3 cups powdered milk 
3/4 cup flour 
3 tablespoons beef bouillon granules or low sodium 
1/8 teaspoon thyme or celery powder 
1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
1/8 teaspoon sage or 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 cup butter/margarine 
3 teaspoons Kitchen Bouquet 

Mix well and store in an airtight container. 

TO USE: Pour 1 cup cold water in saucepan, using a whisk to blend, stir in 1/2 cup mix. Stir constantly over medium heat until gravy is smooth and slightly thickened, about 2 to 3 minutes. 

Makes 1 cup gravy.


----------



## melmarsh (Mar 19, 2015)

2cups powdered milk, 3/4 cup cornstarch, 1/4 cup chicken bouillon granules, 2tbsp dried onion flakes, and 2 tsp Italian seasoning. Whisk ingredients together and store in an air tight container. To use in place of condensed soup in recipes, or as a sauce base, whisk a third of a cup of mix into one and a quarter cups of cold water. Cook on stove top until thick. I love this stuff! One batch is the equivalent of about nine cans of condensed soup.


----------

